
Joke of the Week: Microsoft Plans To Charge For Its Mobile Operating System - transburgh
http://gizmodo.com/5473855/joke-of-the-week-microsoft-plans-to-charge-for-its-mobile-operating-system
======
lukev
I think it's perfectly reasonable to sell a cell phone OS _to the carriers_.
If consumers like it, they'll buy it, and the carriers will absorb the cost.
Sure, that cost will be passed on the the consumers somehow, but not
necessarily in a "windows phones cost more than android phones" way.

All it needs to do to compete successfully with Android is to be more
polished, responsive & bug-free (don't get me wrong, I like Android, but those
are it's shortfalls.)

Plus, it's still going to be much more open/cheaper than the iPhone OS, which
is it's more important competitor (from a market share perspective).

------
coverband
The comments on the Gizmodo site provide plenty of reasons to discount this
suggestion.

